# Ouch!!! Shilala Warned Me!!!



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*I can't say he didn't warn me!!!

A few days ago he posted that it was on it way!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=176271

*I am blown away by this gesture of gorilla love!!! When I joined CS I had no idea I would make friends with the best people on earth!!! I know we rib each other a lot but I have so much respect and love for the people I have become friends with here. Scott was one of the first people I met and he holds a special place in my and my families' heart!*









*Scott has put a lot of love and care into completing this totally awe-inspiring piece of craftsmanship!*

















*He even started filling this hand-made, perfectly sealed and humidified humidor:*

*Sancho Panza Double Maduro and Eztra-Fuerta!!! Yum!!!*

*I have to mention that this is a very hot time of year to send cigar! When this was retrieved from my smoldering mail box the hydrometer read 106 degrees F and 67% RH!!!!* *Amazing!!!*:tu

*How does he do it???!!!*

*I know he has a bunch of RG but I think he needs more!!! Please hit him for me!!!*


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

WOw that's bad ars! Nice hit and nice looking box you made there Scott!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

I've been waiting to see this. WOW, very cool Scott. Very nice work my brother!! 

Nice hit on a deserving BOTL!!! :tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

That is just plain cool :tu


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Great hit. Fantastic piece of craftsmanship. 


BTW I love mine.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow, Darrell, you really captured the curling in the grain with that pic. :tu
It's pretty, ain't it?
Kerri and I were walking through Lowes and that particular piece of wood was leaning in the pile among the zillions of others. I said to Kerri, "Holee shit, would you look at that!!!"
Completely unimpressed she walked to the pile with me while I grabbed that piece of wood and preceded to sift through the entire pile in search of another. I didn't find another. By the time I was done sifting she had looked at enough wood that she gained an appreciation for that particular piece. :tu
I got two very nicely grained boxes out of that piece of wood, I'm very happy about that. 
I see your hygrometer went crooked. You can straighten that out, it's on a magnet.
I'm glad you like it!!!

Smoke those SP's, will ya? That Extra Fuerte Pamplona is one of the banginest sticks I've ever smoked. It tends to go to hell in the last third because it gets thermonuclear strong. I've almost destroyed my senses enough that I can smoke it to the end and eat the nub. :r


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Holy muther of a happy cow!! That's awesome!!!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

great hit on a very deserving BOTL by a great BOTL


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

That's a nice looking box you've made there Scott. A great hit on Mr. D:tu

Darrell, enjoy those smokes:ss


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Scott, what a masterful piece of functional art. Congratulations to the both of you on expressing friendship and heartfelt camaraderie. :tu


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey Scott,
That humidor is amazing! Thanks for thinking of Darrell. He loves it! Incase you couldn't tell.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Great looking box! Nice work Scott.:tu


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

That box is beautiful.

Great hit. Enjoy that Darrell.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Scott as always you produced another great item, beautyful owls wing grain on that box. nicely done to a well deserving BOTL :tu


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice one scott :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

That is one beautiful humidor!!!! Holy Schnikies Scott - great job bro!!! Looks much better than it did on the webcam hehe. So now Darrell has a desktop for work! When the kids and their parents come to visit him he can offer them a stogie!....I assume he does some work at work......:ss

One other thing - I see Scott use an appropriately sized font for his letters - he types like he talks!!!!!!! LOUD!!


----------



## stickbow (Jul 20, 2008)

Sweet box


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

That's a beauty.............:tu

Nice work scott.........:ss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> I assume he does some work at work......:ss
> 
> One other thing - I see Scott use an appropriately sized font for his letters - he types like he talks!!!!!!! LOUD!!


I don't know what you are talking about!!!:r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> I don't know what you are talking about!!!:r


You two can both suck me.
Friggin punks. 
:r
Get Sister Gary Elephant in here. He'll stick up for me. He's nice to me.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

shilala said:


> You two can both suck me.
> Friggin punks.
> :r
> Get Sister Gary Elephant in here. He'll stick up for me. He's nice to me.


Attention class, ....class, class SHUUUT UUUUPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sweet hit Scott. That humi looks great. You are the man bro:tu

Enjoy the box Dice.

George & Dice LEAVE SCOTT ALONE!!:r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

shilala said:


> You two can both suck me.
> Friggin punks.
> :r
> Get Sister Gary Elephant in here. He'll stick up for me. He's nice to me.


Scott, George was being the punk! He was criticizing my laziness and font size!!!:chk


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome!!!! Scott, you can do some of the best work I have ever seen with wood. Beautiful craftsmanship.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> Scott, George was being the punk! He was criticizing my laziness and font size!!!:chk


I shoulda figured. George was raised by wolves. :r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

shilala said:


> I shoulda figured. George was raised by wolves. :r


*I have no clue what you are talking about!!









*


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> *I have no clue what you are talking about!!*


I knew it. George has glowing devil eyes, too.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

shilala said:


> I knew it. George has glowing devil eyes, too.


The picture that says a thousand words!!!

Wolf boy George!!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Mr. Shilala, as always, Bravisimo!

George as a Wolf-Boy? ... that's between George and "the One"


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> *I have no clue what you are talking about!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get a haircut pal


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Great job, Scott!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow! That's awesome. How long did it take to make if you don't mind me asking? :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

CBI_2 said:


> Wow! That's awesome. How long did it take to make if you don't mind me asking? :tu


Honestly, I have no clue.
I started making two boxes sometime in June. I finished one near the end of June. I had the second one started, but never got past making the two box halves.
MOBD's box was involved in a couple mega-tragedies and I had to do some repairs. I tested a couple ideas out while I was making it which also ended in tragedy. So I spent a lot of unproductive time on it, but learned a number of lessons along the way.
If I were to make that box tomorrow, I could probably get it done in a day minus the finish. It takes a lot of time for glue, stain and poly to dry. That what makes it take so long to build a box. 
It's really a lot easier to make ten boxes than two. When they're all done, I could figure out how long it takes. I've just started to pay close attention to that stuff, so I'd know a lot better if you asked two or three months from now.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

nice work scott


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

One hell of a Gift!! Well deserved D!! 
Scott great job Brother!!!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

TripleF said:


> I've been waiting to see this. WOW, very cool Scott. Very nice work my brother!!
> 
> Nice hit on a deserving BOTL!!! :tu





ahbroody said:


> great hit on a very deserving BOTL by a great BOTL





sailchaser said:


> Scott as always you produced another great item, beautyful owls wing grain on that box. nicely done to a well deserving BOTL :tu





ja3480 said:


> One hell of a Gift!! Well deserved D!!
> Scott great job Brother!!!


*So what you are all saying is that I deserve the kind of mass destruction that Scott dishes out!!!*

*What did I every do to deserve that kind of abuse???:hn*


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> *So what you are all saying is that I deserve the kind of mass destruction that Scott dishes out!!!*
> 
> *What did I every do to deserve that kind of abuse???:hn*



Sit around all summer in your pajamas smoking cigars while we all had to work!!!!!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Sit around all summer in your pajamas smoking cigars while we all had to work!!!!!


:tpd:


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Sit around all summer in your pajamas smoking cigars while we all had to work!!!!!


I sat around in my skivvies. Does that count? :r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

shilala said:


> I sat around in my skivvies. Does that count? :r


You guys are twin sons of different mothers!!!


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

Good lord that's a nice hand made humi!


Wood-working is a skill I wish I had.


-Mark.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> You guys are twin sons of different mothers!!!


You're a Son of a Mother!!!


----------



## Molarman777 (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice work Scott but I thought you said you had a day job???



Jason


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Beautiful work on this Scott. :tu


----------

